# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Azi!

## Arbr|

Pershendetje.
Jam shqiptar i vetem ne azi apo ka dhe te tjer?

----------


## Arbr|

Vertet un nuk jam ne azi po kot isha kurioz me dit a ka noi pjestar te forumit ne azi?

----------


## DaNgErOuS

eee asnje nuk qenka i interrnum ne azi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ColaTurka

> eee asnje nuk qenka i interrnum ne azi


Ç'eshte ajo fjale more. Azia eshte qendra e kultures boterore.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Arbër, Azia është kontinenti më i madh në botë, a mund të jesh pak më i qart se ku në Azi, se psh Turqia që është plotë me shqiptarë është në Azi, gjithashtu edhe Japonia në anën tjetër është Azi...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Arbr|

Drini ne L.Angeles ke te drejt der diku,por je nxituar njecikez.........shqiptare ka gjithandej,kudo ne bote dhe ne onululu po te shkosh jam i sigurt se do te gjesh.E kisha fjalen per ata qe bejn pjes ketu midis nesh.Ishte thjesht per kuriozitet me shume,se nuk pashe asnje postim ne kete teme   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Greta E

Pershendetje nga Japonia.A ka ndonje shqipetar ne Japoni apo jam e vetme.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Koniçiua Gerta San. Ogenki de ska? 

Do më pëlqente shumë të shikoja Japoninë, por të paktën këtu ku jetoj jam ngjitur me Little Tokyo-n në downtown L.A., që është qëndra më e madhe me nihoxhi në Amerikë. Na flit ndonjëgjë rreth Nihonit, malit Fuxhi, Tokjo, etj etj  :buzeqeshje: 

Sajonara  :buzeqeshje: 
Drini.

ps. vdes për ojako don dhe kacë don  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Greta E

Drini une jetoj ne okinawa dhe nuk kam qene ndonjehere ne Tokio, por megjithate flm per pergjigjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tani jp

Hi  Greta ,  Pershendetje nga Gunma ,

----------


## tani jp

Te pakten paska edhe te tjere
hokanohitomoarukane?

----------


## Greta E

Hi Tani!  Pershendetje

----------


## tani jp

i am really happy to hear from YOU
i fill like i know you for a long time keep it up please,and you can imail me if YOU want 
to , and i reallY LIKE WHAT YOU just said , its reallY GREAT to know that other 
patriots are living in Nihon dont you think . ja mattane kiotsugete,

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

*ehhh azin e keni plot me shqipo mer po jo njaponii e nkin po knej ka hemisfera jugore e keni plot kalamojaa*
*me leshpekt xhemilja kaaa iishuvi mo i bukuv nhemisferen jugore muve vettt*

----------


## Nice_Boy

Auuuuuuuuu sdi sa her kam qen ateje. Nga nje her shifesha Filem te bukur te Brusllis edhe te Xhekiqenit hgaghaghahg Si ikesha me fjet Mbrrita neper kin e kas mos ghehehgehge kshtu qe shum her shkoj sa her te marr ndoj filem.. karate Shkoj   :ngerdheshje: 

Tung

GjIlAnAsI_cSi

----------


## ElMajico

*aiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sa kam qesh kur kam pa postimet m;knoqet gjer n;japoni paskan arrit kta mer ncncnncnncc ime vrima miut na ka ngel  duhet hap i teme n;falt se do kete dhe atje 

Pershendetje t;gjithve...*

----------


## FTN_2004

Konnichi-wa juve qe jeni ne Japoni tani. Un jetova ne Yokosuka nga 2000 deri ne 2003 dhe mezi takova nje shqiptar. Tani e qitet kaptinen ju mer ? Ej, se mos harroj, mu m ka mor molli per nji Chu-Hi meqe ra fjala. Edhe hajt na tregoni iher histori japonie ktu, per inot t ktyne qe s kon qene naiher.

----------


## Manulaki

Si keni shkuar ne Japoni, juve dy kokrra shqiptaresh, qe jeni aty? Mos ndoshta me keto rruget diplomatike? Ambasador, roje e ambasades...etj?
Keni kujdes nga termetet, se andej mesa kemi degjuar s'gjen rrehat toka, vetem tundet!
Pershendetje

----------


## FTN_2004

Una per vete sherbeva nja 3 vjet aty ne US Navy. Nuk ishte zgjedhja e ime, po tashi nuk jam penduar fare. Ambasade shqiptare nuk ka akoma ne Japoni, as konsullate me duket jo. Hajt Janee nashti

----------


## Manulaki

> Una per vete sherbeva nja 3 vjet aty ne US Navy. Nuk ishte zgjedhja e ime, po tashi nuk jam penduar fare. Ambasade shqiptare nuk ka akoma ne Japoni, as konsullate me duket jo. Hajt Janee nashti


Interesante! Por me sa mbaj mend ajo kengetarja, Nertila Koka, ishte martuar me dike qe ishte diplomat ose zyrtar, ne Japoni. Nuk e di saktesisht por keshtu mbaj mend. Nderkohe te pergezoj per sherbimin qe ke bere.
Pershendetje

----------

